
India racked by greatest exodus since partition due to coronavirus - 8bitsrule
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/mar/30/india-wracked-by-greatest-exodus-since-partition-due-to-coronavirus
======
known
Sad to see a former tea-vendor could not Recognize/Comprehend on sufferings of
Common man in India [http://archive.vn/KqDZA](http://archive.vn/KqDZA)
[http://archive.vn/zXvad](http://archive.vn/zXvad)

Or is it Sadism (pleasure in suffering of others) manifested from Bigotry
[http://archive.vn/DnUav](http://archive.vn/DnUav)

